# PI8: Bild mit Hyperlink auf email publizieren



## chrismaster (29. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
ich hab ein kleinen Prob. Uns zwar hab ich eine recht unkomplizierte Grafik (PNG), die ich per popup-generator als popup nutzen will. Ein Teil dieser Grafik muss ich mit einer email-adresse verlinken. 
Hab schon alles versucht, klappt nicht!

danke für eure Hilfe und schonmals nen guten Rutsch

chris.master


----------



## Semjasa (28. Januar 2004)

Hast du das Bild schon auf deiner Homepage eingefügt?
Wenn ja musst du normalerweise bei Frontpage das Bild Rechts-Klicken und Hyperlink einfügen, da gibst du dann deine Adresse an.

oder wie bei mir Dreamweaver nur das Bild Rechts-Klicken und im Menü Zielort ändern, und das gleiche Spiel wie oben.

Hoffe mal das ich dein Problem richtig verstanden habe und dir helfen konnte.

mfg
Semjasa

ps: wenn es mit dem Bild nicht geht wandle es in ein GIF oder JPG um.


----------

